

IDS experts brawl, create confusion on where intrusion detection is headed. - Julie188
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/64048

======
rdj
An article about 2 companies arguing who's better. I must have missed the part
where they actually debate, or brawl, about the future of IDS. Seems the
biggest technical thought put forth was, "your performance sucks". Maybe that
means IDS is headed to a future where performance will suck less. Yay.

------
kvs
Competition is a good thing. Snort has been the only IDS in the market (I'm
aware of Bro) and now there is competition in Suricata. The problem I see is
that Suricata folks confusing "improvement" and "innovation." IDS, IMHO, still
need innovations.

~~~
tptacek
Say what? What about Cisco's IDS engine, which isn't Snort, and was originally
WheelGroup? What about Intrusion's? What about Fortinet's? What about
Enterasys' (Dragon)?

Two things happened to "intrusion detection":

* The concept failed, and

* The technology got rolled up into middleboxes as part of "IPS" (IDS plus filters) and "UTM" (all-in-one boxes).

There has been a vibrant "market" of IDS engines for over a decade.

